# Attaching photo files to posts



## lovetotravel77 (Feb 24, 2019)

[Moved from Disney Aulani - loved it! (pictures) thread in the DVC forum.]

We had a 2 Br,  Beautiful side view of the ocean, Ewa Tower Long Wing. I would love to upload,  resized it, but still can't upload. Any suggestions??  Thanks![/URL]


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 24, 2019)

@lovetotravel77
Two suggestions:

Check the pixel size of your photo to make sure you are not exceeding the max width and height as seen below AND make sure the file you want to load is of one of the file types noted below.  Most software and / or websites will allow you to specify the max pixel width and height while exporting photos.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Mar 2, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> @lovetotravel77
> Two suggestions:
> 
> Check the pixel size of your photo to make sure you are not exceeding the max width and height as seen below AND make sure the file you want to load is of one of the file types noted below.  Most software and / or websites will allow you to specify the max pixel width and height while exporting photos.
> ...


 Thank you, when I get some free moments I will try again. Does TUG have any restrictions on number of posts or anything like that BEFORE you can post a photo? Thanks again! I tried again, jpg, resized it to 800 by 600. Strange, when I select upload file, still fails.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 3, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> Thank you, when I get some free moments I will try again. Does TUG have any restrictions on number of posts or anything like that BEFORE you can post a photo? Thanks again! I tried again, jpg, resized it to 800 by 600. Strange, when I select upload file, still fails.



TUG might indeed have some restriction as you mention - let's copy Brian and Doug to verify that question @TUGBrian @Makai Guy


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 3, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> Thank you, when I get some free moments I will try again. Does TUG have any restrictions on number of posts or anything like that BEFORE you can post a photo? Thanks again! I tried again, jpg, resized it to 800 by 600. Strange, when I select upload file, still fails.



In the meantime, another way to check this out would be to try and upload the same file that I am going to upload here. 
In my daytime job, my students are currently working on a state project and we have visited the official website of each of the 50 United States. 
Let's use the state of Wyoming for this example.  Their official state website is http://www.wyo.gov
Under the About Wyoming header, there is a Facts and Symbols tab.  Click that (or, here is the direct link: http://www.wyo.gov/about-wyoming/wyoming-facts-and-symbols )
Try downloading the Wyoming State Flag.  (To download this image, point your mouse on top of the image, then right mouse click.  One of the options you _should_ then see will be Save Image (I am assuming you are a Windows user....).  Save the image to your desktop (for easy later location and cleanup after you attempt to upload).  
Then come back here and in a reply to this thread, see if you can upload that photo. It should look like this:



 

Here is some more info on that file and a screen shot of where to find it - and yes, I am a Mac user!  









At any rate, if you can upload a small file like this - one we know that works - then that would suggest something about the upload you are attempting still is not within TUG's allowable parameters. 

Good luck on this!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 3, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> ...
> Does TUG have any restrictions on number of posts or anything like that BEFORE you can post a photo? Thanks again! I tried again, jpg, resized it to 800 by 600. Strange, when I select upload file, still fails.


Once you're a registered user of TUGBBS, there are no restrictions on attaching files based on length of registration or number of posts.  See this post in the BBS Help section re adding images: http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/.248810/

If you still are having trouble, please capture the full text of any error message you receive and send it to us via either 1) a new reply to this thread, or 2) via the Contact BBS Admin link at the bottom of any TUGBBS page.

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages. This link takes you to the "Bulletin Board Help" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 3, 2019)

the forum will resize your photo to be displayed on your post...so the pixel size/width wont matter.

there is a size limitation for uploads, but if i recall its something very large like 5mb (and if your photo is bigger than that, you just need to shrink it as thats really...REALLY large for a photo)


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 3, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> the forum will resize your photo to be displayed on your post...so the pixel size/width wont matter.
> 
> there is a size limitation for uploads, but if i recall its something very large like 5mb (and if your photo is bigger than that, you just need to shrink it as thats really...REALLY large for a photo)


The maximum file size accepted is shown on the upload dialog, as shown on bbodb1's attachment, back a few posts:
View attachment 10554
We're currently set to accept up to a ridiculously large number, 50,000 KB.  At 1024 KB/MB, that comes to 48.8 MB as shown.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 3, 2019)

ok yea...49megs...if your pic is bigger than that we really need you to shrink it =)


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 4, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> ok yea...49megs...if your pic is bigger than that we really need you to shrink it =)



...or charge admission????


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Mar 4, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> In the meantime, another way to check this out would be to try and upload the same file that I am going to upload here.
> In my daytime job, my students are currently working on a state project and we have visited the official website of each of the 50 United States.
> Let's use the state of Wyoming for this example.  Their official state website is http://www.wyo.gov
> Under the About Wyoming header, there is a Facts and Symbols tab.  Click that (or, here is the direct link: http://www.wyo.gov/about-wyoming/wyoming-facts-and-symbols )
> ...





bbodb1 said:


> In the meantime, another way to check this out would be to try and upload the same file that I am going to upload here.
> In my daytime job, my students are currently working on a state project and we have visited the official website of each of the 50 United States.
> Let's use the state of Wyoming for this example.  Their official state website is http://www.wyo.gov
> Under the About Wyoming header, there is a Facts and Symbols tab.  Click that (or, here is the direct link: http://www.wyo.gov/about-wyoming/wyoming-facts-and-symbols )
> ...


Thank you, you have provided very specific instructions. Even with uploading "the Wyoming Flag", which the dimensions are 199 by 127, JPG File Size, 10.9 KB, the same error message keeps coming up, "there was a problem uploading your file".  Additionally, I resized other photos, 800 by 600 JPG, and all of them when uploading a file(at the bottom of this reply(first one says post reply, then upload a file, then more options, I am clicking on upload a file) still give me the same message, "there was a problem uploading your file", UUGH!


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Mar 4, 2019)

Thank you to Makai guy and TugBrian for your replies. Please see above message.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2019)

email the photo to tug@tug2.net and ill take a look at it for you.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 4, 2019)

Try uploading now.  I've turned off the "flash uploader" which calls your operating system's file choosing routine.   This has been reported to fix similar problems on other Xenforo (our bbs software) installations.  I've done a couple of test uploads and this seems to work okay.  The downside is that one cannot select multiple files to upload together, but must repeat the operation for each file.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 14, 2019)

@Makai Guy - did you ever hear if your change solved the problem?  
Just curious.....


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2019)

I never got an email of the photo to look at or try.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 14, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> @Makai Guy - did you ever hear if your change solved the problem?
> Just curious.....


Nope.  But since I've never seen the problem myself, I'd have to hear from lovetotravel77 who WAS having the problem.

But perhaps more importantly, I haven't heard from anyone having new problems since we made the change.


----------

